# capacitor issue



## kingfisher45 (Jul 24, 2011)

On a service call on sunday, i needed to replace a 45/7.5 uf capacitor and did not have one. I took a chance and put in a 45/5 and fan and compressor are working just fine. Does that mean the previous cap was a replacement that was too high or why would the fan operate on a lower rating capacitor?
Is there a downside to having a lower rating capacitor?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Fan motor m ay be running a slightly higher amp draw now, or not really spinning as fast as it should.


----------



## artco (Oct 3, 2010)

What was the cap rating on the motor ID plate?


----------



## catmanacman (Jul 5, 2011)

It means you should go back with the correct part


----------



## SAMCRO (Aug 7, 2011)

kingfisher45 said:


> On a service call on sunday, i needed to replace a 45/7.5 uf capacitor and did not have one. I took a chance and put in a 45/5 and fan and compressor are working just fine. Does that mean the previous cap was a replacement that was too high or why would the fan operate on a lower rating capacitor?
> Is there a downside to having a lower rating capacitor?


check this out....


----------

